# Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen



## Richy82 (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo erstmal!

Bevor ich den Trööt eröffne, eine kurze Vorstellung meinerseits...

Komme aus Bielefeld, (gibt es wirklich ) bin 31 Jahre alt und angel etwa seit meinem 12. Lebensjahr. Nachdem ich mich damals an so ziemlich allen Angelmethoden probiert und einige "kleine" Erfolgsmomente hatte, hab ich dann mit 17 den lange ersehnten Angelschein gemacht. Dann hat es auch nicht mehr lange gedauert und ich bin durch erfahrenere Petrijünger zum Karpfenangeln gekommen. 
Letztendlich ist halt doch die Größe entscheidend! :q

Ich nutze seit Ewigkeiten zum Karpfenfischen meine alten DAM Sumo Royal Carp, besitze aber leider nur 2. Dieses Jahr ist dann mal neues Tackle fällig! Also hier im Forum und überall sonst noch informiert um festzustellen, dass alle Ruten mittlerweile gleich aussehen, aber sich im Preis schnell um 200€ unterscheiden. Für 3 Ruten mit 12ft 3lbs kalkuliere ich mit 200-500€. (variiert je nach Modell)

Genug zu mir, ab zum Thema...

Ich bitte euch um Erfahrungsberichte, Fotos, aktuelle Angebote und auch gerne zu Alternativen. Somit dient dieser Trööt nicht nur mir sondern auch allen anderen die, so wie ich, sich vor dem Rutenkauf informieren und auch dem freundlichen Händler von nebenan nen Besuch abstatten. Man kauft ja Hardware und keine Software! 

Folgende, für mich aktuelle Ruten, stehen hier im Vergleich:

Chub Outcast Plus
Nash Entity
Fox Warrior ES
Greys Prodigy GT3
Greys Prodigy GT5
Sportex Specimen Carp II
Sportex Competition Carp

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für rege Teilnahme!

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil! :s


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Hi, brauchbare bis gute Ruten gibt es wahrscheinlich eine ganze Menge am Markt, allerdings kann keine Rute alle Ansprüche erfüllen. 
Zu Deinen persönlichen Anforderungen / Ansprüchen an die Ruten hast Du, bis auf den Preisbereich, bedauerlicher Weise gar nichts geschrieben.

Grüße JK


----------



## Richy82 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Erst noch dran gedacht und dann trotzdem vergessen:
(Bevor die Fragen kommen |supergri)

Fische auf 60-120m, Selbsthakmontagen, bis 100g WG, mit 3 Shimano Ultegra 5500 XTB mit Geflochtener und Schlagschnur.

Jetzt aber!


----------



## lukassohn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Also für 120m zu werfen brauchst schon ne ordentliche Rute, ich persönlich fische nur Starbaits Ruten, nächste wird dann ne Free Spirit oder century sein. 

Zu deinen genannten Ruten kann ich dir nur die Greys GT5 empfehlen, die hab ich aber nur in der Hand gehabt optisch ein Traum qualitativ auch sehr gut bis auf die Ringe die gefallen mir persönlich nicht. was die Aktion jetzt so hergibt kann ich nicht sagen macht aber ein super Eindruck beim biegen. Für 100 gr Blei und noch auf Weite zu kommen würde ich auf jeden Fall 3,5lbs nehmen.

Zu den anderen Ruten kann ich leider nichts sagen, ich persönlich würde keine von denen nehmen wenn schon eine Rute von der Stange dann nur die Greys.

Für 450 bekommst bestimmt paar gescheite century und da weisst auch was du hast.


----------



## Richy82 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort!

Also 120m ist natürlich zum werfen erstmal die Ausnahme, genauso wie 100g Bleie. Für mich reichen 3lbs absolut, möchte mir auch ungern 3 "Prügel" zulegen, um auch mehr Spaß beim Drill zu haben. Außerdem denke ich, daß eine 3lbs auch mehr Angler anspricht als "Allroundrute"

Zu deiner Empfehlung: Die GT5 ist meines Erachtens auch ein Traum! Optik und Haptik beim Händler einfach nur top (Geschmackssache). Außerdem bei 3lbs eine offensichtlich mittlere Aktion (was man halt schwer feststellen kann ohne Drill) Aber sie liegt ja leider auch mit knapp 170€ nicht mehr ganz im Preisbereich der anderen Ruten. Da stellt sich die Frage ob die GT3 mit 109€ nicht eine gelungene Alternative ist. 
Genau das ist das Problem mit gebrauchten Centurys. Auch wenn ich weiß, daß man hiermit mit Sicherheit ein Spitzenprodukt erwirbt, sind sie erstens: gebraucht (Zustand oft unklar) und zweitens: kann man nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. 

Was ist denn mit den anderen Ruten nun wirklich? Überall liest man z.B. wie gut die Chubs sind und wie oft diese gekauft werden, aber ist das wirklich aufgrund der Qualität, oder eher aus Kostengründen und der aktuellen "Mode" alles mattschwarz herzustellen?! #c

Ich denke, um nicht den gesamten Karpfenrutenmarkt durchzukauen, sollten wir uns auf die unteren bis mittelpreisigen Ruten beschränken im Neuzustand. Erstmal im Interesse der Übersichtlichkeit. Außerdem, wenn auch andere diesen Trööt nutzen sollten um in die Karpfenangelei einzusteigen, und evtl bereit sind etwas mehr zu investieren in die erste Ausrüstung, würde ich erstmal keine gebrauchten Centurys empfehlen. So gut wie sie sind, ältere Ruten brauchen halt etwas Erfahrung und Zuneigung, die ein Einsteiger ihnen leider noch nicht geben kann. Und außerdem finde ich sollte die Ausrüstung auch der Erfahrung und dem eigenen Stil entsprechen und nicht rein aus Prestigegründen gekauft werden. 
Man fängt auch mit günstigerem Tackle, wenn auch nicht unbedingt immer genauso gut und sicher!


----------



## blablabla (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Hallo habe mir vor ein paar Wochen zu einem Rute und Rolle Abo als prämie die Chub S-Plus Ruten geholt. Mit 12 feet länge und 3 lbs. Gefischt habe ich sie noch nicht, da ich nicht im Winter auf Karpfen angle, machen aber einen sehr guten Eindruck für das Geld. Aus meiner Sicht sprechen die Einstegringe gegen die Greys Ruten, da ich fürchte das sich die verbiegen oder gar abbrechen bei ruppiger behandlung..

grruss blablabla


----------



## lukassohn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Genau das ist das Problem bei den Greys Ruten die Ringe und auch der Rollenhalter ist nicht der Beste, das bemängeln hat viele, vom Blank her sind Greys echt der Hammer.

Ich hab mir auch die zwei chub von dem Abo geholt, weil ich neugierig war wie diese chubs so sind, ich werde sie mal fischen und dann wahrscheinlich verkaufen, ich bleibe bei Starbaits Ruten, die Lethal weapon in 3lbs was ich hab die sind der Hammer, auch bei Werfen überragend auch im Drill sehr gefühlvoll. 

Ist halt immer eine Frage des Preises ich wäre nicht abgeneigt gebrauchte century zu kaufen wenn ich sie vorher testen dürfte. Ich hatte das Vergnügen mich mit ein paar Free Spirit Hi-S mal ein Tag zu beschäftigen, extra handgebaut für ein Freund von mir der auch bei den World Carp Classics damit fischt, und diese Ruten sind halt nicht zu vergleichen mit Ruten "von der Stange" die sind einfach nur ein Traum. ich könnte 2 Stück für 600 bekommen, ist jetzt ne Stange Geld aber man will sich ja verbessern und nicht verschlechtern so zu sagen. Somit glaube ich das so ein paar für mich nächstes Jahr schon drin ist.


----------



## Richy82 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Also ich finde der Beringung (ES oder DS) bei schwereren Karpfenruten sollte man nicht zu viel Bedeutung beimessen. Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile. Aktion vs. Robustheit. Komischerweise werden aber die höherpreisigen Ruten meistens mit ES ausgestattet, wo mir bei einem WG von oft mehr als 80g das Verständnis zu fehlt. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Bin ja kein Rutenbauer, es reicht das ich den Unterschied zwischen SIC und Hardlite verstehe :q

Ich muss gestehen, ich bin sehr anfällig für die Optik einer Rute und mir persönlich (bitte nicht hauen) gefällt dieser mattschwarze Blank irgendwie garnicht. Ist zwar anscheinend gerade in, aber finde ich irgendwie auch billig. Ich mag halt diese gewickelte Kevlaroptik. Siehe Sportex Specimen Carp II. Hat was von Schuppenkarpfen  Aber Ansichtssache.

http://www.mrk.cz/Data/Pics/2013/115/869339_b8d11.jpg

Wichtig ist das Verhalten der Rute. Sollte mich in diesem Trööt jemand davon überzeugen können, dass z.B. die preisgünstigste Chub Outcast oder Warrior ... aus irgendeinem Grund die besten Eigenschaften hat, dann wird meine nächste 3er Combo wahrscheinlich auch mattschwarz-gunmetall-yeah-irgendwas!


----------



## Richy82 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Wie groß ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der GT3 und der GT5?
;+


----------



## Zahnweh (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Soviel ich weiß haben die Chub Outkast Plus und die Greys GT3 den gleichen Blank. Ich fische selbst einen Satz der vorletzten Generation Chub Outkast, welche seinerzeit aus dem gleichen Blank waren wie die Prodigy SX von Greys. Die Greys haben lediglich hochwertigere Aufbauten.

Meine einfachen Outkast sind nett, aber für zielgenaue Würfe leider absolut ungeeignet weil sie stark nachwabbeln. Wie das bei den Plus-Modellen ist, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.

Im Herbst habe ich mir dann einen Satz Daiwa Emblem in 12" und 3lbs geholt. Muss sagen, dass es echte Traumstöcke sind. Mit den Teilen werfe ich plötzlich punktgenau! Aktion im Drill ebenfalls super, was Feedback vom Fisch und Rückgrat angeht.

Bei KL gibt's die gerade für 119€ 

Zu den anderen kann ich nix sagen...


----------



## Richy82 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Das Angebot hört sich auch ziemlich gut an. Selbst in 13" kostet sie 119€. Danke für den Tipp! Mit Sicherheit eine gute Alternative zu den bereits genannten, allein aufgrund der Fuji Ringe sowie Rollenhalter. Eher selten in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Zahnweh (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Ja, die Aufbauten sind vom Feinsten. Normalpreis von den Stöcken ist ja auch bei über 200€...


----------



## Richy82 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Das einzige was mich daran stört ist die Tatsache dass es kein aktuelles Modell mehr ist. Das mindert zwar nicht die Qualität der Rute, aber ich hätte mit denen das gleiche Problem wie mit meinen jetzigen Ruten. Man bekommt sie ab einer gewissen Zeit einfach nicht mehr.
Meine alten DAMs sind auch echt Top Teile :m, aber das dritte Exemplar suche ich einfach vergebens.  Sie werden evtl einmal im Jahr in der Bucht angeboten, aber sind für gebraucht immer noch horrend teuer. Qualität hat halt immer seinen Preis. 
Deshalb hab ich mich letzten Endes dazu entschlossen sie zu verkaufen und neue zuzulegen.
Bei Interesse, findet man in der Kleinanzeigenbucht. (Keine Ahnung ob ich den Link hier posten darf)#c


----------



## jkc (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Hi,
ob aktuelles Modell oder nicht ist doch latte, selbst bei einem aktuellen Modell kann es doch sein, das es nächstes Jahr schon vom Markt verschwunden ist...


Also ich persönlich muss sagen, die Daiwas und Sportexen gefallen mir auf den ersten virtuellen Blick - ich könnte da was mit 3,5Lbs / 13 " gebrauchen. :q 
Wobei mir diese 5+1 Bringungen auf den Sack gehen. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Zahnweh (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Würde mir Ruten sowieso immer nur als 3er Satz zulegen. Und bei dem Preis kann man sich, selbstverständlich unter Berücksichtigung der verfügbaren Haushaltsmittel, auch überlegen sich direkt eine vierte als Backup zuzulegen.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (8. Februar 2014)

Mit Sportex kannst du nichts falsch machen denke ich...
Ich selbst brauche keine allzu teuren Ruten. Meine "Lieblingsrute" ist die DAM MAD D-Fender UK (12ft, 2.75er) - eine (finde ich) sehr gute Rute, weil:
-Mega stabil und bruchfest
-Gute Beringung und großer Startring
-Sehr dünner Blank
Habe bis jetzt jeden Karpfen mit raus bekommen, und da waren schon größere dabei.
Da sieht Mans: gute Ruten können auch günstig sein!!!
Für rund 80€ hab ich sie bei Gerlinger im Laden geholt (UK- Version)
Ist bei denen zur Zeit im Angebot:

http://www.gerlinger.de/karpfenrute...ender+ii+uk_laenge_+3_60m_+wg+2_75lbs_/73676/


Soweit...


----------



## Dakarangus (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*



Shimanolover schrieb:


> Mit Sportex kannst du nichts falsch machen *denke ich...*



Haben wir da nicht drüber gesprochen...?


----------



## Snoopy (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

ich habe die Nash Entity
 in 2.75lbs und ist von der Aktion her echt Top und selbst der Drill von kleineren Karpfen macht riesen Spaß. 
qualitativ allerdings unterste Schublade! da gibts für 100€ deutlich bessere ruten


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (8. Februar 2014)

Dakarangus schrieb:


> Haben wir da nicht drüber gesprochen...?




Jo, hab nur die PERSON, welche den Thread eröffnete meine Meinung gesagt, nicht DIR.



Soweit...


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Ebenfalls kann ich dir die Shimano Aerocast empfehlen (gibts leider von Shimano aus nicht mehr, aber in einigen Geschäften noch) hat einen "Oval-Blank" wodurch man angeblich weiter werfen kann.

Aber, wie gesagt, Rutenmäßig bin ich absoluter DAM-Freak.
Die sind günstig, oft sogar schöner verarbeitet als andere Ruten von Top-Marken, haben sehr dünne Blanks und halten ein Leben lang. (Hab selbst noch einige alte DAM- Ruten, die sind immer noch der Hammer...



Soweit...


----------



## Richy82 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten! Die Suche und vor allem die Entscheidung für einen neuen Rutendrilling gestaltet sich echt schwierig. Da kann ich jeden Tipp gebrauchen.

@Snoopy: Danke für den Tipp mit der Nash. Schlechte Verarbeitung, also fällt die schonmal raus.

@jkc: Stimmt schon. Passieren kann einem das natürlich bei jedem Modell. Nur ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass man in ein paar Jahren nicht mehr an weitere Ruten kommt, bei Modellen die zigfach verkauft wurden, weil sie einfach gut waren, wesentlich geringer als bei speziellen Serien in zB limitierten Editionen.

@Zahnweh: Hab mich vorgestern noch eingehend mit der Rute beschäftigt (leider nur online möglich, nen Händler in der Nähe der das Modell noch hat, habe ich leider nicht gefunden) Sie kommt auf jeden Fall in die engere Auswahl, auch wenn das dann natürlich schnell wieder zu dem oben genannten Problem führen könnte.

@shimanolover: Der Preis einer MAD ist natürlich erstmal unschlagbar. Eine der wenigen Modelle aus der Karpfenserie, auf dem mal nicht ein riesiges Emblem klafft. Alles in allem eine dezente Optik. UK halt. Wäre eine super Rute für meinen Cousin, der gerade seinen Schein gemacht hat und sich jetzt alles besorgen muss. Was natürlich ein großes Loch in die Haushaltskasse reißt. Hiermit wäre der Einstieg ganz gut gelungen. Wenn er das hier liest, auf diesem Weg nochmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Aber genau das ist in meinen Augen der Punkt bei dieser Rute. Einstiegsklasse. Auch wenn das Äußere gut gelungen ist bei dem Preis, wird irgendwo auch die Medaille eine Kehrseite haben. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das die Verarbeitung und das verwendete Material nur ansatzweise an die Ruten kommt die allein schon vom Preis her 2 Ligen höher spielen. Trotzdem danke. 
Zur Aerocast. Beim kleinen Händler um die Ecke liegen 3 rum. Und liegen und liegen. Das sagt schon ne Menge. Allein das Äußere passt meines Erachtens nach von der Verarbeitung her nicht zu einem Hersteller der mit führend ist im Bereich des Karpfensektors. Unterm Strich. Gefällt mir einfach nicht. Ich bin natürlich, wie schon einmal erwähnt, da schon etwas anspruchsvoll was das Äußere einer Rute angeht. Mir ist bewusst dass das nicht immer von Vorteil ist. Und auch günstige Ruten müssen nicht zwangsweise schlecht sein.

Mich spricht vom Äußeren gerade die Greys Prodigy GT5 mit 40er Ring am meisten an. (50er braucht meines Erachtens nach kein Mensch) Nen 3er Satz könnte ich hier beim Händler wahrscheinlich für 450€ bekommen. Nur stören mich schon sehr die Einstegringe. Auch wenn ich meine Ruten immer hüte wie meinen Augapfel, ist allein die Belastung bei Weitwürfen zB nicht unerheblich. Damit bieten sie mir wahrscheinlich eine gute Aktion im Drill aber außerordentlich robust sind sie damit nicht. Wahrscheinlich wird der Transport trotz gut gepolsterter Futterale das größte Problem sein. Man weiß es halt nicht. Aber wie sagt man so schön: Der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (8. Februar 2014)

Richy82 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten! Die Suche und vor allem die Entscheidung für einen neuen Rutendrilling gestaltet sich echt schwierig. Da kann ich jeden Tipp gebrauchen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die DAM: Alles, nur nicht Einstiegsklasse, nur weil sie günstig ist. Hat schon einen 25er rausgeholt und mehrere 10er (meine hier Kilo),
Biegst sich mehr als alles andere, dann hab ich noch ne alte Twin Carbo Carp, die müsste um die 30 Jahre haben. Und ist heute noch besser, als vieles was die Luxusmarken rausbringen. DAM ist halt günstiger als viele, aber auch Welten besser als viele.
Eine sehr gute Rute, wer wiederspricht (ohne sie in Händen zu halten) hat in meine Augen, keine Ahnung. Eine gute Rute muss nicht teuer sein, ne teure Daiwa ist schließlich aus dem selben Grundmaterial.
Außerdem, wie viele Karpfen hattest du schon, das du zu Glauben denkst, zu wissen, was Einstiegsklasse ist?
Ich hole mir bewusst nicht die ganz teuren Ruten, weil die nicht 10 mal so gut sein können wie ne DAM.
Rutenmäßig achte ich nicht auf Preise, nur auf Leistung. Wenn beides gut ist: wieso net?
Das sind wieder so Vorurteile, die sagen: nur teuer ist gut-Schwachsinn (aber ich denke nur bei DAM und n paar Ausnahmen, sonst trifft das vielleicht zu)
Ich krieg den großen auch mit günstiger Ausrüstung raus.
Bei der Aerocast siehts genauso aus, aber auch da wieder: liegt im Laden rum-niemand kauft es- also schlecht. Liegt vielleicht daran, das man im Internet ne neue bekommt, die nicht seit ewig im Laden rumsteht und Kratzer hat und auch günstiger ist.

Ps. Die Shimano hat neu knapp 200€ gekostet, nicht mit der AeroCARP verwechseln...
Und die DAM ist super und hat meiner Meinung nach, keinen Haken. Die wird einem, wie meine alte Twin Carbo Carp, für immer zur Seite stehen. Außerdem bist du doch Anfänger, brauchst die als Hechtrute, also solltest du nicht einfach die Ruten abschreiben, nur weil sie im Internet schlecht rüber kommen. Wahrscheinlich haste die Aerocast im Geschäft net mal in die Hand genommen.

Soweit...


----------



## Richy82 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Danke für die netten Worte. Warum muß sich jemand eigentlich gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlen? Hier geht es doch so weit ich weiß um Karpfenruten?!#d
Ich habe ja auch geschrieben, dass günstige Ruten nicht zwangsweise schlecht sein müssen, oder?

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu den guten Fängen. Erstens, ich angele ausschließlich auf KARPFEN. Also aus welchem Grund soll ich sie als Hechtrute nutzen? Und zweitens: Ich nutze selber seit 2003 2 DAM Sumo Royal Carp, also warum sollte ich etwas gegen DAM Ruten haben?

Wäre schön wenn man diesen Trööt auch sachlich nutzt um sich auszutauschen und nicht zu beschimpfen. 

Sie haben aber vollkommen Recht, ich meinte auch die Aerocarp und nicht wie geschrieben die Aerocast. Zwei völlig unterschiedliche Ruten. Und die Aerocarp machte in diesem Fall einfach keinen guten Eindruck auf mich. Muss ich mich jetzt hoffentlich nicht weiter rechtfertigen.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (8. Februar 2014)

Richy82 schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Worte. Warum muß sich jemand eigentlich gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlen? Hier geht es doch so weit ich weiß um Karpfenruten?!#d
> 
> Ich habe ja auch geschrieben, dass günstige Ruten nicht zwangsweise schlecht sein müssen, oder?
> 
> ...




Jo, is gut, stand im Thread was von Hecht-grundrute.
Angegriffen fühlt man sich nunmal, wenn man ewig was mit Begeisterung nutz, und irgendjemand sagt, es wäre ein "Einstiegsmodell" 
Aber hab zu heftig reagiert. Sorry..., tut mir Leid im Nachhinein
Aber hast du die DAM in Händen gehalten? - is einfach geil - bei mir wars halt liebe auf ersten Blick.

Shimano AeroCARP hat mich auch erst verwirrt, aber die Aerocast is ne Weitwurfmaschine und hat nen ovalen Blank (also nicht ganz rund)
Beide super...
Denk mir halt, dass ich auch für wenig Geld was bekommen kann, das dem Teuren gefährlich nahe tritt.
Und da is DAM ein super Beispiel.
Die haben ja auch nicht das Image wie Daiwa oder Shimano und Co (auch Cormoran und so) einfach 600€ für ne Rute zu verlangen, würde niemand kaufen. Ist aber auch nur bei DAM der Fall. Bei denen sieh ich immer zuerst nach.

Und klar, bei dem Shimanos gibt große Unterschiede, wär auch schlimm wenn nicht, die eine kostet 50€, die andere 150€.


Soweit...


----------



## Stefff (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

*@Richy82

*Wenn du nich auf Matt-schwarze Blanks stehst fallen ja schon einige Ruten weg!

Ich fische die GT3 12ft 3lbs und ner 8000er Affinity drauf.
Die Ruten find ich gut.
Gute Verarbeitung sehr gute Aktion!
Geworfen hab ich mit 35er Mono sowie 18er Geflecht jeweils bis 120m (gemessene Länge) mit nem 80g Blei allerdings ohne Köder!
Ich behaupte das ich schon ein guter werfer bin aber mit Köder sind 100m noch bequem erreichbar. Danach wirds happig!!
Machen wir uns nix vor!

Die GT3´s kann ich dir empfehlen, allerdings schwarzer matter Blank!
Zu den anderen kann ich nix sagen!

Stefff


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Ja, ins Problem, da die meißten neuen Rutem schlicht schwarz sind.


Soweit...


----------



## Richy82 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Einstiegsmodell ist ja auch nicht bezogen auf die Qualität von DAM Ruten. Sonst würde ich sie ja nicht selbst kaufen. Nur ist natürlich eine Rute die um die 50€ kostet und dafür einiges bietet, ideal geeignet für Einstieger in dieses wunderbare Hobby. Wir wissen ja nunmal alle dass eine komplette Ausrüstung nicht gerade günstig ist. In der Hand hatte ich sie leider noch nicht, da kein Händler in der Nähe DAM vertreibt.


----------



## Richy82 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Danke Stefff! Schön dass du was zu der GT3 sagen kannst. Du hast schon Recht mit dem mattschwarz. Finde die GT3 soweit auch ganz gut. Finde auch jetzt keinen großen Unterschied zur GT5. Die Optik war bei mir jetzt ausschlaggebend, da die GT5 einen etwas anderen Blank hat. Hast du den Eindruck dass die Einstegberingung etwas empfindlich ist? Denke die sind bei beiden Modellen gleich. Die 109€ machen sie deshalb auch interessant. Optik ist halt nicht alles.
Mit dem Auswerfen hast du vollkommen Recht. Bis 100m ist das Auswerfen auch noch ganz gut möglich. In Ausnahmefällen Können es ein paar Meter mehr werden, aber eigentlich sollte man dann auch zum Boot greifen. Alles andere macht auch wenig Sinn, allein schon des Anfütterns wegen.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*



Richy82 schrieb:


> Einstiegsmodell ist ja auch nicht bezogen auf die Qualität von DAM Ruten. Sonst würde ich sie ja nicht selbst kaufen. Nur ist natürlich eine Rute die um die 50€ kostet und dafür einiges bietet, ideal geeignet für Einstieger in dieses wunderbare Hobby. Wir wissen ja nunmal alle dass eine komplette Ausrüstung nicht gerade günstig ist. In der Hand hatte ich sie leider noch nicht, da kein Händler in der Nähe DAM vertreibt.




Naja, stimmt schon, aber auch für Profis. Ich nehm gleich ne gute, dann muss ich auch nicht zweimal kaufen.


Soweit...


----------



## Stefff (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*



Richy82 schrieb:


> Hast du den Eindruck dass die Einstegberingung etwas empfindlich ist?



Nö, in keinster Weise bedenken!
Sind ja auch nur die mittleren Ringe!
Starter is n zweisteg Ring, wenn ich nicht 
irre glaub ich sogar die beiden ersten.
Müsst ich nachschauen|bigeyes



Gruß


----------



## Richy82 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

@Stefff: Genau diese GT5 hatte ich ja in der Hand. Ein echt schickes Teil. Aber mit nem UVP von knapp 180€ auch nicht ganz günstig, wenn es 3 werden. Hatte halt nur Bedenken mit den Ringen. Aber gut zu hören. Werde mir die Ringe nochmal genauer ansehen.

@Shimanolover: Da ist was wahres dran. Wenn am Ende des Geldes nicht immer noch so viel Monat übrig wäre!


----------



## jkc (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Hi, bin auch eher der Freund von robusterem Gerät, fische allerdings seit drei Jahren auch Ruten, die auf dem Spitzenteil nur Einstegringe haben. Bisher ohne Probleme, weder beim Weitwurf, noch beim Transport...

Grüße JK


----------



## Richy82 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Richtig stark finde ich auch die Greys X-Flite Carp Special Edition. Toller Blank und hat im Gegensatz zu den mattschwarzen Modellen den Vorteil, dass sie nicht so schnell verkratzt oder dreckig aussehen.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-uTPx96Tt2pk/UWuUO-tGPHI/AAAAAAAADO4/jmuEdm-Wf28/s1600/fff.jpg


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*



Richy82 schrieb:


> @Stefff: Genau diese GT5 hatte ich ja in der Hand. Ein echt schickes Teil. Aber mit nem UVP von knapp 180€ auch nicht ganz günstig, wenn es 3 werden. Hatte halt nur Bedenken mit den Ringen. Aber gut zu hören. Werde mir die Ringe nochmal genauer ansehen.
> 
> @Shimanolover: Da ist was wahres dran. Wenn am Ende des Geldes nicht immer noch so viel Monat übrig wäre!




Klar, einstiegsrute ist erstmal günstig, aber es ist günstiger gleich ne gute zu kaufen :"Ich bin zu arm, mir billiges zu kaufen" (Ernest Hemmingway)


Soweit...


----------



## Richy82 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Da ich bis jetzt nichts schlechtes über die Einstegringe höre, sind die Greys Ruten von der Optik her also vorne mit dabei. Jetzt brauche ich nurnoch gute Angebote |supergri

Wilkerling bietet die GT5 gerade für 159€ an. Das ist schon ganz ok, aber auch noch nicht DAS Schnäppchen. 
Wenn ihr was interessantes findet immer her damit. Gilt natürlich auch für andere Ruten. Der Tipp mit der Daiwa war ja auch schon super, nur sagt mir leider das Äußere noch nicht ganz zu. Aber vielleicht freut sich ja jetzt wer anders.


----------



## Zahnweh (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Die Optik sollte dir schon gefallen, denn das Auge angelt ja bekanntlich mit. Da würde ich auch keine Kompromisse eingehen.

Aber ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht so recht, worauf es jetzt hinausläuft. Einerseits willst du keine Rute, die es möglicherweise schon bald nicht mehr gibt, andererseits reicht dir bei einem aktuellen Modell, also der GT5, ein Rabatt von rund 15% nicht aus.

Höhere Rabatte wirst du aber wohl nur bei Auslaufmodellen zu erwarten haben. Für ein aktuelles Modell ist die GT5 schon ziemlich günstig, wenn du mich fragst. Günstiger kriegst du sie wohl nur kurz bevor sie aus dem Programm genommen werden...aber dann willst du sie ja nicht mehr haben |kopfkrat


----------



## Richy82 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Du hast ja irgendwie schon Recht. Ich habe mich mehr und mehr davon verabschiedet unbedingt ein neues Modell zu kaufen. Erstens weil die meisten neuen Modelle alle rein mattschwarz sind und zweitens ein Satz Ruten ja auch ganz schnell einige Jahre in meinem Besitz sein wird. Somit ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit ohnehin groß, dass man sie dann nicht mehr problemlos nochmal bekommt.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (9. Februar 2014)

Hab hier mal was geiles:
http://mobile.angelplatz.de/Daiwa_Ryukon_Carp_2er_Set_2tlg__3_0lb_3_60m--ad0125
Zwei Stück!!!

Auch toll finde ich die Daiwa Windcast Traditional Carp:
https://www.fischkescher.de/shop/ca...QhciUfQbjXb3FlhKyE1kS507aDujoZ5N8ocnNITy2iOUR
(Wie die normale, nur mit Kork)

Ebenfalls toll (auch für dich, vom Aussehen her glaub ich):
http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e...d-275lb.html?gclid=CPrDq5uXv7wCFa-WtAodbS8AQg
Oder mit 3.0 lb:
http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e...-purist-deadbait-distance-12300-mit-12ft.html


Soweit...


----------



## Richy82 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Danke für die Links. Leider trifft das nicht ganz das was ich suche. Korkgriffe mag man entweder total, oder halt leider wie in meinem Fall garnicht. 
Die Daiwa hat ja auch nen stolzen Preis, hat aber leider auch keinen Blank in Kevlaroptik. Sorry, aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die Mühe.

Wenns so einfach wäre, würde ich euch nicht bemühen ;-)


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*



Richy82 schrieb:


> Danke für die Links. Leider trifft das nicht ganz das was ich suche. Korkgriffe mag man entweder total, oder halt leider wie in meinem Fall garnicht.
> Die Daiwa hat ja auch nen stolzen Preis, hat aber leider auch keinen Blank in Kevlaroptik. Sorry, aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die Mühe.
> 
> Wenns so einfach wäre, würde ich euch nicht bemühen ;-)




Bist wirklich sehr schneubig
Ich kauf mir die, die gut ist, ganz egal, wie sie aussieht (auf diese Weisen schreibst du vielleicht die guten, nur Aufgrund des Aussehens ab, aber gut).
Welche Daiwa hat nen stolzen Preis?
Windcast oder Ryukon?
Gib mal ein paar Aussehen- Details.


Soweit...


----------



## Richy82 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Ich meinte die Ryukon, aber seit gerade hat sich (zumindest für mich) die Rutensuche erledigt. Der erste Gedanke ist doch meist der Richtige.

Gerade bestellt 3 *Sportex Specimen Carp II 12ft 3lbs *für 139€ das Stück

Ich habe sie auf Seite 1 schon einmal erwähnt mit nem Link...http://www.mrk.cz/diskuse.php?id=643387... und da ich schon als Kind Sportex Ruten geliebt habe, ist es jetzt anscheinend endlich Zeit für ne eigene. Ich werde nen Bild von der neuen Ausrüstung schicken, wenn sie die Tage da ist.

Vielen vielen Dank an euch! (wenn es auch leider keiner eurer Vorschläge geworden ist) Vllt bleibt der Trööt ja am Leben und wer anders kann ihn auf der Suche nach neuen Schätzchen noch gut gebrauchen. Man bleibt in Kontakt.

Bis die Tage!


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Jo, kein Problem. 
Bei der Ryukon war das ja der Preis für zwei Stück.
Aber ich würde Sportex auch vorziehen, viel Spaß noch mit der.


Soweit...


----------



## Richy82 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Da sind sie nun endlich :m

Danke nochmal und Petri Heil!


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Jo, kein Ding...
Sind schon cooler Ruten
Welche Rolle?


Soweit...


----------



## Richy82 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenruten 2014: Vergleich und Empfehlungen*

Shimano Ultegra XTB 5500


----------

